# Oneida bow rebuilds



## Oneida Bows

Oneida Bows is an Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer. We are a full service professional shop. Working on Oneida Eagle Bows only. At Oneida Bows we have been servicing/rebuilding oneida bows for many years with hundreds of satisfied customers. Oneida Bows rebuilds will make your bow smoother/quieter. 
We will inspect and repair your oneida eagle bows, 
Timing System 
Rockers 
Cam/Module System 
Hinge and Limb Alignment 
Tune your bow 
New string B50,450+,452x 
Cost, 85.00 US plus Shipping 
Additional Charge for any other parts/cables.


----------



## ZuluArcher

Have a look at this beatutiful work of my Extreme. Joe did a fantastic job with the custom grips and string to.


----------



## ZuluArcher

Here is me and the complete bow put together. However she has only shot targets. One day I will take a Bear at Black Eagle Outfitters. It may take a fewyears but I will getr there. This is one sweet accurate bow. Thanks Joe for the great work


----------



## bowbumoneida

zulu have seen pics of bow on Oneida forum. It is a sharp looking bow. I am new to this forum but have been a member of the Oneida forum for a while. I hope to figure out how to use this forum some day.


----------



## DaveInID

Great looking bow Zulu! Those Extremes are really nice rigs and it looks like top notch work was done on yours!


----------



## Grateful Hunter

The extreme is a nice smooth shooter, I am sure you will enjoy her for years to come. I have a 35-55# draw and wow is she smooth and sweet, picked it up off ebay new for 600 dollars.


----------



## swampfrogg

Grateful Hunter said:


> The extreme is a nice smooth shooter, I am sure you will enjoy her for years to come. I have a 35-55# draw and wow is she smooth and sweet, picked it up off ebay new for 600 dollars.


that's a great score, good for you hunter.


----------



## tworr

Nice looking bow!


----------



## silvertip68

Vey nice looking bow, had two Extremes' I purchased from Joe. They were good bows, shot alot of deer with them.


----------



## ZuluArcher

My xtreme is shooting really well. Joe made me some strings for it in 452X, in red of course. This gives me mor speed but also a bit pf noise. I stuck a STS string stop on it and now all noise is gone. 
The string is really great, no peep rotation and it sits nice and tight


----------



## Grizzlybear01

Hummmm, never thought about putting a STS string stop, great idea. What a great looking bow !!!!


----------



## Oneida Bows

*Sts*

Dan the STS works great on all bows. And you should have yours in a few days.


----------



## Grizzlybear01

Thank you for proving us with a great service !! :thumbs_up


----------



## Flyty808

Oneida Bows said:


> Oneida Bows is an Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer. We are a full service professional shop. Working on Oneida Eagle Bows only. At Oneida Bows we have been servicing/rebuilding oneida bows for many years with hundreds of satisfied customers. Oneida Bows rebuilds will make your bow smoother/quieter.
> We will inspect and repair your oneida eagle bows,
> Timing System
> Rockers
> Cam/Module System
> Hinge and Limb Alignment
> Tune your bow
> New string B50,450+,452x
> Cost, 85.00 US plus Shipping
> Additional Charge for any other parts/cables.


Hi can you help me get parts for a few bows I've purchased recently?


----------

